# Coco's NI portion looks tiny!



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Now we've had Coco weighed, she was (2.25kg), I could work out her exact portion of NI, and BH.

For the NI I'm giving her 5% of her body weight for the day, divided by 4 as I'm only feeding her 4 meals per day but for now only one raw meal a day. The portion works out at 28g per meal which is teeny. She eats it in about 20 seconds flat! Her BH portion's look alot bigger at 32g. can you remember, were your puppy portions of NI really small? I hope I've done my calculation right!!

She seems happy enough to walk away though once the bowl is empty, not pining for more so I'm presuming this is ok.

The good news is though, she seems to enjoy both the NI and the BH in equal measure. I was worried she'd eat one and not the other.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit was a bigger pup than Coco. I think he was around the 3kg mark but I remember giving him 40g of NI 4 times per day and he would wolf it down too! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

You could always up the amount to 6% if she's a hungry pup (I think the guidline is 4-6% of body weight). There's less waste with NI so less bulk / fillers ..... and when you drop to 3 meals the amount per meal will be more.

Also, remember to increase the amount as Coco's body weight increases!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I remember thinking that but remember it is very dense and as Sue says there are no fillers...which is bascailly most of what the poo out


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Totally agree with the comments from Sue and Colin. It looks small but it's all decent nutrients rather than fillers. If you feel she needs more then give her more. You should be able to feel their ribs easily but without them being too boney.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I was shocked too when I saw the tiny amount of NI n the bowl after a huge pile of kibble!


----------

